# curing with humidor



## clarity (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a humidor to cure my weed after drying. I read on a1b2b3 that mj should be cured between 40 and 60 RH. They have humidification devices that'll keep the RH at 55%-90%. I'm wondering what the ideal RH for curing. Is weed better at 40%, 60%, or somewhere inbetween?

I'm also thinking about dehumidification packets if it's too high, and possibly oxygen absorber packets to help preserve the THC. Does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## greenleafhigh (Apr 8, 2009)

With the high hummity in the humidor i would be worried about mold.....and with the air absobers ....ummm well i have used them for drying shrooms (but i dont expect those to taste good) soo id just use the good ole mason jar curing at least two weeks ,,,, YOU KNOW RATHER BE SAFE THEN SORRY


----------



## clarity (Apr 8, 2009)

I can set the RH to 55% which is in the 40-60 range recommended by a1b2c3... is that still too high?


----------



## Xan2 (Apr 8, 2009)

55% seems fine to me... if it's to dry they will dry to fast... the outside will be dry but not the inside...


----------



## CuttyBink (Apr 9, 2009)

i was considering using a humidor aswell. i don't smoke cigars and for some reason i always wanted one. let me know how it goes. i have a buddy who keeps his weed in plastic bags inside his humidor.


----------



## clarity (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, I've always wanted one as well... It's sort of an excuse for one


----------



## clarity (Apr 16, 2009)

the humidor came in w/o solution w/ weed in it, it's 50% RH which is ideal for curing mj. With the lid closed it's relatively air tight. Also, it's dark as shit in there  it looks like it should be fine!


----------



## clarity (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had it in there for about 4 days. The weed has a spanish cedar taste/aroma. I read online that if you leave the humidor open for a few days it'll neutralize the smell. I'm going to try that before I harvest my GDP plants


----------



## clarity (Apr 29, 2009)

small amounts of weed take on the flavor of the spanish cedar and drown out the natural flavor. I put a nug of cheese and an 8th of blue lightning (blueberry x NL#5), and after 2 weeks, you can taste nothing but wood. Even though the wood taste is good, I prefer the taste of the weed. I'm going to try it with an ounce or two after I harvest my 4 GDP plants (california med grow). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## clarity (Aug 11, 2009)

I humidor dried my sour diesel harvest, and i'm curing it now, so far it's coming out really good.

I hung dried it for 3 days and then stuck it in the humidor with a match keeping the lid closed. It slowly went from about 76% RH to 62% RH. I shut the lid to begin the cure. I haven't had any mold problems or anything of that nature.

Cheers!


----------



## jjf1978 (Aug 11, 2009)

clarity said:


> I'm thinking about getting a humidor to cure my weed after drying. I read on a1b2b3 that mj should be cured between 40 and 60 RH. They have humidification devices that'll keep the RH at 55%-90%. I'm wondering what the ideal RH for curing. Is weed better at 40%, 60%, or somewhere inbetween?
> 
> I'm also thinking about dehumidification packets if it's too high, and possibly oxygen absorber packets to help preserve the THC. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Thanks!


I cured mine at 55% RH, didnt use a fan, just let them hang for 3 solid days - you're looking for the outside of the bud to be crispy but the stem should bend instead or snap. I wouldnt use anything un-natural - let nature do its thing. If its real humid where you live let em dry out longer with slight fan blowing OVER the top not on the buds. If its real dry where you live only hang to dry for maybe 1-2 days keep a close eye on them that they dont get too dry. 

The point of curing in glass jars is to really slow down the drying process to a crawl. I dont know all the chemical reactions that happen when drying but I do know that the slower I've dried my weed the better it tastes!


----------



## clarity (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm jar curing some too.. I want to humidor cure this diesel because 1) it doesn't have much taste anyways and 2) it's something different and different is fun.

From what I read, the best way to dry is hang dry then jar cure, but it seems like humidor partial dry/curing is working really, really well. I definitely wouldn't recommend it for any tasty strains though.


----------



## Relaxed (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't imagine wanting cedar smelling weed? I love my fine cigars. a side table humidor/w glass door with electronic humidity. If it didn't have cedar I'd like it.


----------



## scoobyboy (Aug 14, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> I can't imagine wanting cedar smelling weed? I love my fine cigars. a side table humidor/w glass door with electronic humidity. If it didn't have cedar I'd like it.


hang it let the plant get dry enough that the stems are close to breaking then trim and put in glass jars, why mess with the tried and tested way. My chiesel plants taste like nothing ive ever had before, id take the pepsi challenge with THE GREY AREAS CHIESEL which ihad 4 weeks ago in amsterdeam. the longer i leave in jars the more sour tangerine/ grapefruit flavours come out. at least 3 to 4 weeks and theres a taste explosion with all varieties of weed


----------



## clarity (Aug 15, 2009)

you don't really taste the cedar. It doesn't bring out the flavor like glass jar curing, but it's quick and easy, and I'll forsure do it again when I grow sour diesel.


----------



## shovelhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been using a cigar humidor for curing and keeping for more than I can remmember, and I like a 78% humidity inside (cedar lined, all hardwood).
Just find your nearest tobbaconist, and make a good investment and take all the guesswork out. wait untill dry, but not crispy (gone)


----------



## canndo (Mar 1, 2011)

Many cigar humidors make use of a solution of (propylene I think) glycol to maintian a humidity of about 70 percent which for most cigars grown in the tropical areas is about right. You should probably keep your humidor for your cigars - as some have said, the Spanish Cedar in the humidor will impart a wood taste. Now I suppose if you have a digital humidistat sort of device that you can adjust it might work but that seems to be a lot of money for something you can do with a jar and a little interest in your final product. On occasion I have had some moron or other put joints in my humidors - it ruins the entire collection of cigars in the box. One happy ass put a roach in one thinking as he said later that it would add to the flavor of those cigars. It doesn't.


----------



## Hamburg lad (Sep 26, 2014)

I would agree with a few others on a few points. 1. A new humidor is typically going to be lined with a Spanish cedar as a means of keeping rh stable. While this won't necessarily funk up your mj taste after the humidor is well seasoned, it might so beware. I wouldn't go out and buy an expensive humidor for mj unless you've tried it and like it. 2. Wouldn't suggest mixing cigars and mj for a few reasons. One is that cigar tobacco is generally fermented. Like mj, you need to "burp" the storage container occasionally to release some of the gases that will continue to escape after curing. Good cigars are cured before you buy them and are aging in your humidor at a specific rh and temp range to slow down that curing/fermenting. The rh and temp range aren't vastly different than for mj, but you risk either over-drying your cigars or over-moistening your mj. Also not sure if any gases or impurities (mold, fungus) may develop and spread from cigar to mj or vv. wouldn't want to risk my good cigars or my mj.

3. Like others have said, hang dry or back in the day we used to use brown paper bags in a cool dark place to slowly dry and cure. A mason jar works just fine but an opaque container may be preferable, or just keep the jar in a dark place. You could build a mj humidor without cedar with contents-specific rh and temp but wouldn't use it for both cigars and mj. I've heard a jar in a wine cooler works quite well, and you can buy the humidifier / humistat and out it in a non- cigar non-cedar humidor device (even a cooler), just make sure to burp occasionally to let gases out and whatever you use as a humidification agent make sure you use distiller water or some of the rh beads or crystals (you can buy beads or crystals that are set to maintain a specific rh), not tap water or orange peels or crap like that if you want to avoid introducing mold and bacteria. Sterile is much safer. Monitor for rh and mold carefully. 

I have a nice humidor but it's for cigars. For mj, unless you're keeping a long time, any sealed sterile container will work, dark is better, and if your climate requires humidification or drying for long term storage, keep it sterile and avoid cedar, tobacco and plan to check or monitor rh at least weekly when you burp the container.


----------

